# What does YOUR cat want when they show their belly?



## Tutubean (Jun 11, 2012)

Usually my Tutu shows her belly when she wants to play. She even does this to TOYS, thinking they will magically come to her side and animate themselves so she can chase them. 

Pic of her in her "seductress" pose

She'll do it even if no one is nearby, seemingly in the hopes that a hand will gravitate to the tummy. 
Sometimes she dozes off in that position!

Then sometimes, if I pet her tummy, she either gets angry or excited and starts to play fight (grasping/rabbit kick/play bite). 

To me, it just tells me she's bored.

What about you??


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Both my guys are belly rub likers. They bloth flip over and give me their belly to rub gently. Eventually though they both get overstimulated and it turns into a venus cat trap.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

My Metoo shows her belly ALL the time. When sleeping, when waiting for meal, when lying next to me, when no one is nearby... I think she just like to roll around on the floor. And she never reject a belly rub. 

My Meatball only shows her belly when she is laying on my laps. I think it's a way to show her affection and trust toward me


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Squeek loves belly rubs! She flops over and rolls from side to side until someone comes and rubs her belly. I call it the wiggle worm. You have to be very very gentle when you do rub it though. She doesn't like much pressure there.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

My Metoo waiting for her belly rub :lol:









Meatball also want one :luv:


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

I think it shows total trust, love. Frst she'll jump up onto my lap then deliberately roll onto her back exposing her belly. I take it as a sign of total trust--and this is a cat who lived on the streets for the first four to six months of her life. 
I make a fist and do a circular motion, mainly towards her back paws. I also sometimes massage deep into her arm pits. I figure she stands on her feet a lot so those areas might be sore. (I have had massages for years so try to mimic what my massage therapist does.) She loves it, makes a kneading motion with her paws. I watch very carefully her body language and stop a couple of times during the session to make sure she wants me to continue. After two or three start-stops, she usually gets off my lap or curls up and falls asleep.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My two are different from each other. Book likes his belly rubbed. MowMow is way more fussy (surprise surprise). He ONLY likes it if you gently comb your nails through his belly fur. NO rubbing. Extra points for cooing "fat squishing time" in a sing song voice while you do it.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Mine all want tummy rubs, they lay on me or next to me just looking up with pleading eyes.


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Charlotte next to me on the couch









And Malachai at a Pet Expo


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Maine Coons tend to lay with their belly up, so Holly does it a lot. She's happy to get her belly rubbed or have me blow raspberries on it.

Kobi will lay belly up but I know that messing with it is sure to end up with a bloody hand. 

It took Maggie 10 years before she let me pet her head, she'll have to live to 102 before she'll let me get near her belly.


----------



## kty78 (Mar 18, 2012)

Apparently my cats want to play venus cat trap. Or hand trap, or whatever. They will show the belly but if you touch it they attack your hand and then wonder why you don't want to play that game anymore.


----------



## Cece (Jun 24, 2012)

It's usually when she is relaxed and sleeping & doesn't want me bothering her.. but I end up rubbing her belly cause it's so cute!!


----------



## Tutubean (Jun 11, 2012)

Cece said:


> It's usually when she is relaxed and sleeping & doesn't want me bothering her.. but I end up rubbing her belly cause it's so cute!!


No one can resist the gravitational pull of a fluffy belleh.




kty78 said:


> Apparently my cats want to play venus cat trap. Or hand trap, or whatever. They will show the belly but if you touch it they attack your hand and then wonder why you don't want to play that game anymore.


Because I know Tutu actually LIKES playing rough (which is bad because she has a minor back problem), I save this for bed time, so we can play KILL THE BED MONSTER. I just use a blanket as a protective sheath from her hypodermic talons, and we both have a safe, good time. She usually wins.


----------



## hal1 (Jul 16, 2011)

kty78 said:


> Apparently my cats want to play venus cat trap. Or hand trap, or whatever. They will show the belly but if you touch it they attack your hand and then wonder why you don't want to play that game anymore.


Yup, encouraging me to play. - ouch! Hates belly rubs, loves to tempt me though.


----------



## robert4301 (Aug 27, 2011)

Trey, 11 months old, rolls belly up for his own comfort. He loves all petting, anywhere on him. He rarely does the cat trap and is fairly gentle even then.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Both my Devons Alkee and Zuba looove belly rubs, kisses and raspberries.....never had my hand (or head!) grabbed yet.


----------



## mainecoonmama (May 24, 2012)

Archie and Winston love to go belly up , for whatever reason they deem appropriate. Usually Ill come into a room and find them belly up just relaxing. I call it practicing for their centerfold shoot.


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Sienna is forever lying on her back staring at us upside down back over her head. I think that it's for her comfort (she's a Persian) and she enjoys the ceiling fan blowing on her belly. She does NOT want it touched, thank you.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Murphy lies belly-up even though he doesn't especially want to be touched there. I swear, he just knows it's cute. When he gives visitors that pose, I say, "Oh Murph, you're giving her your best stuff?"


----------



## edieparnaby (Apr 6, 2012)

Nutmeg and Gabriel, 6 yrs and 1 yr, love belly rubs. They go belly up all the time. I just got a new kitten, 4 mos, who would give me love bites (biting and clawing but not enough to break the skin) if I tried to rub his belly, but just recently he has been going belly up for me too and he loves his tummy rubs. So I think with some cats it's a sign of trust and affection, and that they want a belly rub! With other cats this may not be so. You just have to get to know your cats.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

My cats don't like it, but they've learnt to tolerate it. So I don't touch their bellies often. Even if Prince and Lady Nikita are the biggest teasers, rolling on the floor / bed and showing me their beautiful white bellies.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Add Io to the "Venus Cat Trap" list.










Look at that face. You can tell she's plotting.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Mia doesn't like having her belly rubbed. Never has and I have had her sence she was 7 weeks old.

Mac my new kitty (I've had him for 9 days now, 7 weeks old) loves to have his belly rubbed and already rolls over for it

I have a friend who's cat rolls over to have her belly rubbed and after 2 strokes attacks your arm. It's a ploye. lol


----------



## zubie75082 (Jul 5, 2012)

I've got one "flopper" who will literally flop over and roll on her back to be petted anytime I walk by her. She doesn't necessarily want belly rubs, just regular pets.

They both however sleep on their backs and let it all hang out. Crazy kitties!


----------



## rightsaidfed (May 31, 2012)

My kitten loves belly rubs!

He even rolls over while I'm brushing him, and let's me brush his tummy.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Strnage in't it? So many of our cats see to love belly rubs and yet, unlike with a dog, rolling over to show their belly is not a submissive position. In fact it is a defensive act in certain circumstances. I guess it just shows what complex animals we have!


----------



## blondie1483 (Jan 19, 2011)

i have to add mine:





























She looks taxidermied in this one:










And my BF succumbing to her wiles:


----------

